# Why doesn't my pic show?



## bigblueboy (Dec 3, 2011)

My profile pic doesn't show. I signed up using my smartphone an used a pic off it. It shows on the main site when I edit the settings it says the pic is there but when I add a comment no pic is showing. Any ideas?

Sent from my OMNIA7 using Board Express


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Profile pic and avi are different things pal


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

You could be too ugly and the sites firewall is kicking in?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Your profile and avatar are under different setting mate, iirc though i think you need to be a member a certain amount of days/post before your avatar show? mods?


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Sureno said:


> You could be too ugly and the sites firewall is kicking in?


You could be too good-looking and the sites grooming alert is kicking in. Happened to me at first but then i got uglier to fit in/reduce dangers..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

asc said:


> Happened to me at first but then i got uglier to fit in/reduce dangers..


yeah that sh1t is really working for you bro lol..

the perofile pic only shows on your own profile page - if you want a pic as your avatar you have to add one under settings, edit avatar


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Might have something to do with your time on the forum/post count.

Pretty sure I have only just been able to post links in threads from today. Before it said a Mod had to approve it before it could be seen or something along them lines.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Uriel said:


> yeah that sh1t is really working for you bro lol..


Bloody knew one mention of grooming and you sould pipe up lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

asc said:


> Bloody knew one mention of grooming and you sould pipe up lol


so I'm like the bride to your "groom"??


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Uriel said:


> so I'm like the bride to your "groom"??


more like the filth to my sack


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

bigblueboy said:


> My profile pic doesn't show. I signed up using my smartphone an used a pic off it. It shows on the main site when I edit the settings it says the pic is there but when I add a comment no pic is showing. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my OMNIA7 using Board Express


Your Profile picture shows on your profile page - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/bigblueboy/

As mentioend above, if you want a picture next to your posts then that's your Avatar pic and you need to upload it seperately.


----------



## Paul38 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sureno said:


> You could be too ugly and the sites firewall is kicking in?


very good...  south london here


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

I signed up yesterday and created a profile, however when i look at my profile it has a picture of pop eye and has a completely random profile deatil, such as im an engineer from wendsbury, when that isnt the information that i wrote, also it says that my profile has ben live since 2009??? this is very odd wouldnt you agree???


----------

